# Perfect tool for removing/replacing Core battery cover



## Gopher

I discovered the perfect tool to remove and replace the back/battery cover: a basic can/bottle opener, the kind that is pointed at one end and rounded at the other. (Warning: some of our younger members may be in the dark on this ancient tool.) Using the rear, rounded edge works marvelously, much better than a coin or even screwdriver. The edge is thicker and the handle angle plus length provide more leverage.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Gopher said:


> I discovered the perfect tool to remove and replace the back/battery cover: a basic can/bottle opener, the kind that is pointed at one end and rounded at the other. (Warning: some of our younger members may be in the dark on this ancient tool.) Using the rear, rounded edge works marvelously, much better than a coin or even screwdriver. The edge is thicker and the handle angle plus length provide more leverage.


Can you post a picture of the tool in question?:think:


----------



## wstruth

I found that out too! I use the can/bottle opener from my leatherman multi-tool, its just the right width.


----------



## Jeff_C

I use the large screwdriver on my Swiss Army Knife!


----------



## Hys

Joakim Agren said:


> Can you post a picture of the tool in question?:think:


I'd say he's speaking of this type.


----------



## Gopher

Photos attached, per Joakim's request. And Hys was correct in his interpretation. It works much better than any screwdriver I have tried (from small to large): the angle, length, and thickness of the opener are just right.


----------



## GavH

Does no-one use a coin? I must say, the metal battery cover is a huge improvement on the plastic Vector cover.


----------



## Mystro

I use a coin for the back. I was told not to use anything metal to pry out the battery because of accidental electrical contact with the watch. I use a plastic spoon.


----------



## Jeff_C

I always tear the plastic covers up when I use a coin.


----------



## Gopher

I had trouble getting the cover off with a coin, especially the first time from the factory. The can/bottle opener made it much, much easier and minimzed the chances of stripping the slot on the cover (the coin slipped on me a few times).


----------



## Statius

Coins (Canadian ones, anyway) aren't wide enough, and I've messed up the slot pretty good using one. On my new Core I use this:










The rounded end is the perfect width and fills the entire length.


----------



## Gopher

Great minds thinking alike.


----------



## gdinero

Gopher said:


> I discovered the perfect tool to remove and replace the back/battery cover: a basic can/bottle opener, the kind that is pointed at one end and rounded at the other. (Warning: some of our younger members may be in the dark on this ancient tool.) Using the rear, rounded edge works marvelously, much better than a coin or even screwdriver. The edge is thicker and the handle angle plus length provide more leverage.


thanks for posting this. even 5 years later it helped me out. gotta love these forums. the tool i used is a little different than the pic you posted, but still a bottle opener. coins and screw drivers weren't doing it for me


----------



## Red PeeKay

I use an Australian 20 cent piece. Large and thick enough to do the job!!


----------



## beekay1943

My son's Suunto Core was needing a new battery and he was due to travel to Kilimanjaro within the week. A local watchmaker had previously replace the battery a couple of years previously but I could not unscrew the back at all using all manner of UK coins. Unfortunately, I could not find any local stockists of the above mentioned beercan openers. Took it to the same local watchmaker and he too could not unscrew the back using all the tools at his disposal. On contacting Suunto, they suggested the only alternative was to send it to their Repair Dept (in Finland) but it would not be returned in time for my son's trip. I overcame the problem in this manner - I found the best fit coin I had (a 50 cent Euro) and, using the glue shown below, fixed it in position within the slot. After an hour or so, the join was rigid enough for me to unscrew the back. I then used the Glue Remover to unstick the coin from the watch back and also to clean off any residue left within the slot. I then took it back to the watchmaker who replaced the battery FOR FREE due to the hassle we had experienced. Job done!


----------



## Raza

Does the Core battery kit not come with a replacement cover? I opened up my X-Lander with a coin, but the $8 battery replacement kit came with a new cover with o-ring and a new battery. I guess with a metal cover it's not necessary to change it out?


----------



## beekay1943

Further to my last post about using glue to help remove a stubborn metal cover, I contacted Suunto by email and received a new metal cover with sealing ring in the post just a short time later. I've kept my 50cent Euro coin for future use and I trust this new back will solve any further problems. Why don't Suunto make a special tool designed specifically for that slot - if you use any undersized screwdrivers or coins, you will inevitably damage the slot.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I made this one yesterday for removing coin slot openers.
Just filed down the back off my case opener to 7mm, the average thickness of quarter or nickel.
(I kno it's a cheap-axe case opener, but it works)


----------



## spyderHS08

I’ve used a US nickel for years with no issue, I have 3 cores


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

spyderHS08 said:


> I've used a US nickel for years with no issue, I have 3 cores


True, but I got tired of raiding the kids piggy bank all the time. they get all the change around here and bank it.


----------

